# Stalls: Mares vs Geldings



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have 7 horses, two mares, five geldings. One mare is very neat and poops in the same two spots, the other is a pig and just goes wherever she is standing. Out of the geldings I have one that poops wherever he is and the other four are pretty much in one spot. I have a friend who has several horses and her mare is the worst one for pooping all over the stall and walking it all around. In conclusion I think it just depends on the individual horse.


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

My experience has been the same as yours lol. My mares have mostly been neat and tidy. The geldings? Poop everywhere and then mix it in soiling all the shaving, ug :/ Although I have had a few neat geldings. A hunter appropriately named "Snobby" who had been stabled frequiently from the time he was young, and my older Appy gelding.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Give me a stallion over mares and geldings any day in the week. They are soooo much neater!


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

The way my mom puts it is this: It's a trade off. You can have a clean stall and a ****y horse or you can have a messy stall and a dream of a horse.

Can you tell which gender she prefers? LOL


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a mare that poops along the backside wall. Her stall is always easy to clean. The other 2 mares...nope. they are pigs.

One gelding we have is fairly good about pooping along the back wall. The other is the worst stall pooper in the history of stalling. He poops, scatters it. Poops in his feed bin. And poops on the wood. Gah...I hate him. :evil:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My gelding is very neat. He poops along the back wall, pees along one side of his stall, and sleeps on the other side. Except at shows (I assume this is because he's not at the show grounds long enough to establish his pee/poop/sleep spots?)

I had a mare on trial before I bought him, and she was a complete pig. The whole stall had to be stripped every day. In that respect, I'm really glad she didn't work out, because she was gray and keeping her clean would have been a nightmare!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I've found that "neatness" in a horse isn't a matter of gender even though some mares do seem to be more careful in their stalls. Mare or gelding, they all have their own messy or neat personalities and there doesn't seem to be much you can do to change their habits! (Just like humans!)


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the stories, got a good chuckle this morning!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

It's a mix for us, but overall the mares are messier. We have 5 mares (2 thoroughbreds, 2 appaloosas, and my Shire/TB cross. One of the appaloosa mares is super neat. She only goes (poop and pee) along the back of the stall in a neat row. My Shire cross will go to the bathroom in an arc along the back and one side. Neither of them walk around in it or mess it up. The two thoroughbreds and the other appaloosa, however, can be messy. They go wherever and will walk through it.

We also have three geldings (two gypsy vanners and an appaloosa). The appaloosa gelding is a terrible mess. He poops and pees everywhere and churns it all up. His stall is an epic swamp after just a few hours in a stall. He's worse than any of the mares. The other two geldings are very clean. One of the gypsies will poop along the back wall and have a single pee spot off to one side. The other gypsy is very clean. The pees in the middle of the stall, and poops in one pile in one of the corners. There is only ever one pile in his stall when I go to clean it. It may be the result of many deopsits and stand almost 2 feet high, but it's always in one easy location! He doesn't move around much either so he doesn't stir his pee spot into the clean bedding around it.


----------



## NorthernHorse (Jan 11, 2013)

My gelding is quite neat, if he's stalled he will poop in the same spot, but when he's out on pasture, his run in shed is always clean, I've watched him in the pouring rain be inside his shelter go outside to do his business then go back into the shelter. My filly on the other hand is a monster, she will go wherever and whenever she feels like it, and she will roll in it right afterwards to. 

I think its funny my gelding likes to stay clean he's rarely dirty and he's just my trail buddy never goes to shows. And my filly is my future show horse and she's just disgusting.

She's notorious for doing this to:


----------



## Brendagun (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't think its a gender thing. We've had studs that were tidy (in fact one stud pooped in a little square foot area, no where else), and geldings that were messy, and mares that were atrocious. It just depends on the horse.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

My mare is pretty neat overall. Always has sections where she poops, and pees in the same spot. But she has this quirk about riding. Whenever I mount up, I usually just walk her around for a minute. Why? Well because as soon as I get on, she's got to pee. Every time, never fails! LOL she will wait until we walk over to her favorite pee spot in the arena, and then stand there and do her business. Even if she doesn't have much, she is going to pee and nothing you can do will change her mind! Cracks me up. I just roll my eyes at her and take the weight off her back, and then we settle down to work and no more excuses Cheyenne! LOL good thing I found something she actually likes: jumping. Otherwise, every ride is just a bore to her. I think the pee thing might be a defiant thing, but I don't know if she really has to go or not so I'll just put up with it! LOL


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

From my experience: Mares seem to be the tidiest poo wise, messiest wee wise! Geldings the other way around. My gelding only wees on one or two places but mares where they feel like it (and also up their banks!). But then my gelding poos where he sleeps and when he gets up in the morning, he must have a party or something, because his poo is kicked all over the place! Age is also a factor. Worst horses I have mucked out are TB yearlings (both genders) :-/


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My draft mix gelding , mustang, quarab geldings in the back of the pens.
quarter and tb gelding and arab and fjord mare toward the center of the pens,
paint gelding poo and pees by where he eats at the front he is gross.


----------

